# Software Build v10.1 2019.36.2.4 fc422c3 (12/03/2019)



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Installing now.

No changes to release notes from other 2019.36 builds. Most likely bug fixes.

Was really hoping this was 40.1 I've been eagerly waiting for those wiper blade updates for a LONG time. Would have much rather had those in v10 that most of the other features.

*MODERATOR NOTE:*
Please only respond within these software threads if you have information to add. Posts that don't say much beyond "I got it" will be deleted. Instead, take part in the poll at the top of the page to let everyone know if you've installed this build or not.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

chaunceyg1 said:


> Same here. Seems to be a huge update size-wise.


1.7 G


----------



## Pol Bettinger (Aug 1, 2017)

From 2019.36.2.3 up to 2.4 it's only 346MB, but it took long to Download as it was stucked halfway through and even longer for the last few bytes.


----------



## Pol Bettinger (Aug 1, 2017)

Strange didn't see that before. Did I just miss that feature or is it new. During the update it shows the progress on the screen even though it is hardly to see...


----------



## vinnie97 (Mar 15, 2018)

40.1 must've been pulled, and we plebes who have been waiting get this token instead. Guess this is the latest "current" build based on the poll stats thus far.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Frozen Pine said:


> I am getting tired of unneeded/wanted moderator notes. This was the first post on this version. Poster relayed that there were no new changes from other 2019.36 releases. I too having waiting for a LONG time for this feature and would prefer this fix to most of v10.


This note was not specifically about the post it was added to. It was added to the first post as a heads up to people who will come to comment on this thread.


----------



## GeoJohn23 (Oct 16, 2018)

My experience with this version is that lane departure warning/correction appears back after having gone mostly missing (as commented in other threads) in the last couple of builds.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Pol Bettinger said:


> Strange didn't see that before. Did I just miss that feature or is it new. During the update it shows the progress on the screen even though it is hardly to see...


It's been around since the first v10 updates (I can't recall if it's the first update to a version of v10 or any update received after getting v10).


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

GeoJohn23 said:


> My experience with this version is that lane departure warning/correction appears back after having gone mostly missing (as commented in other threads) in the last couple of builds.


Lane departure warning returned for me under 36.2.3. I can't say I noticed anything different on this version yet (only 15 miles so far).


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

As I understand it the features have been rolled into 40.2 which is now going out to a limited set of testers. Wide release is expected in the next week


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202567090076561409


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Scheduled Departure charged correctly today, but didn't turn the heat on.


----------



## magglass1 (Apr 15, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> Scheduled Departure charged correctly today, but didn't turn the heat on.


Does it still stop charging before 6am rather than at the scheduled time?


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

As others have reported just a bug fix update. The only change I noted was with NoA. It disengaged earlier when I took the exit to work and the transition was smoother. Same thing when I returned home and exited.
The other possible improvement but needs more testing is how NoA handled the lane merging onto the highway. Otherwise nothing significant so far.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

magglass1 said:


> Does it still stop charging before 6am rather than at the scheduled time?


Not sure but that sure is a fail in my book. I typically leave for work at 8:30am since it's a solid 4-miles down the road and would be nice to have a warm battery pack with no limited regen on my morning commute in the winter. Even in the garage it will get down to 20-30 at times.

They need to think outside California TOU electric rate restrictions box at some point.🤷‍♂️


----------



## AugustaDriver (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm curious if the heat only comes on at a certain minimum temperature, say cabin below 60 f (15 c) or does it try to reach your previously set temp? I think the notes just say "comfortable" temp.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

magglass1 said:


> Does it still stop charging before 6am rather than at the scheduled time?


Yes, for me, it has always ended around 5:30a, including this morning


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

AugustaDriver said:


> I'm curious if the heat only comes on at a certain minimum temperature, say cabin below 60 f (15 c) or does it try to reach your previously set temp? I think the notes just say "comfortable" temp.


It seems to turn on the havoc to your profiles set temp regardless of the ambient temperature


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

I updated and got an error on my flash drive and it told me to reformat my drive. When reformatting, I get an error that my drive is write protected. Has anyone had this happen and how did you resolve it?


----------



## RoccoX (May 28, 2018)

I had a loading error on my flash drive after this update, somewhat similar I guess. I rebooted, no dice, however removing and reinserting the stick seems to have fixed it.


----------



## B.Silva (Sep 30, 2018)

I installed this today and now Bluetooth doesn't connect automatically to my iPhone 11 Pro. The app will open the door but phone calls don't play through the car, no music streaming from the phone. I have to connect the phone manually by touching the Bluetooth symbol on the top right of the screen. Yes, I have Settings/Privacy/Bluetooth/Tesla on.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

@NEO, @RoccoX, @B.Silva my car hasn't had any issues with the USB drive (mine is the Samsung T5 drive) or Bluetooth audio for either music playback or calls coming in. so far, all has been pretty stable except for the Scheduled Departure glitch this morning.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

NJturtlePower said:


> Not sure but that sure is a fail in my book. I typically leave for work at 8:30am since it's a solid 4-miles down the road and would be nice to have a warm battery pack with no limited regen on my morning commute in the winter. Even in the garage it will get down to 20-30 at times.
> 
> They need to think outside California TOU electric rate restrictions box at some point.🤷‍♂️


I am in CA and the TOU that the scheduled departure system assumes is wrong for me. The system needs to allow you to configure your electricity prices and times.


----------



## fazluke (Apr 19, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Yes, for me, it has always ended around 5:30a, including this morning


For me, charging is always complete 15 mins prior to departure time. I never had these issues listed here.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

This build seems to have pushed at a high priority outside of the usual update schedule to anyone who got the previous 2019.36.x versions - I should have been skipped and had to wait for 2019.40.x instead.

I did find a rather nasty bug in the previous version's regen-to-stop that might generate a "sudden acceleration" complaint from some owners. Something about the traction control during a sudden drop-down of pavement while decelerating (not braking) causes the regen to disengage. If you're feathering the accelerator to do regen-to-stop smoothly, it suddenly becomes raw acceleration instead, making it seem like the car is suddenly accelerating out of control.

Just got this update tonight, so I haven't re-tested that scenario yet (and probably won't get back to that spot until next week) but I would venture a guess that behavior is one of the reasons this version was such high priority.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

NEO said:


> I updated and got an error on my flash drive and it told me to reformat my drive. When reformatting, I get an error that my drive is write protected. Has anyone had this happen and how did you resolve it?


I gave up on flash drives. They're just not designed to handle continuous writing like this.

Get a MicroSD card and a USB MicroSD card reader instead. Those cards (at least some of them) are designed for use in dashcams, and can handle the continuous writes. So then you just need a reader that can handle the continuous writes as well.
This page has recommendations.

I'm currently using the following, and it's been rock-solid for several weeks now.
I used this particular MicroSD card just because I had it lying around. If you need to purchase one, get one of the Endurance cards - they're designed to handle more write cycles.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JasonF said:


> I should have been skipped and had to wait for 2019.40.x instead.


Why should you have done that?


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

garsh said:


> I gave up on flash drives. They're just not designed to handle continuous writing like this.
> 
> Get a MicroSD card and a USB MicroSD card reader instead. Those cards (at least some of them) are designed for use in dashcams, and can handle the continuous writes. So then you just need a reader that can handle the continuous writes as well.
> This page has recommendations.
> ...


I did have the error after the update on my USB music drive. I just had to pull it out and reinstall and then it was back working as it was. The drive I use for music has very fast read speeds but not that impressive write speeds.

i've been trying to use a SanDisk wireless flash drive for Sentry mode, but I never could get it to work with SentreyView for iOS. It connects but says there are no files on the drive. The files read fine once plugged into a computer.

I have now switched to this drive for Sentry mode as it is the fastest write speeds I could find on a flash drive.


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

SimonMatthews said:


> I am in CA and the TOU that the scheduled departure system assumes is wrong for me. The system needs to allow you to configure your electricity prices and times.


It's funny how when these features come out we always have these little issues with them, then over subsequent updates they make features more usable. 
I agree these things should be customizable, and eventually they (probably) will be.

QUESTION: Would you rather we get a new feature before it is 100%, or would you rather wait until it is feature rich? As a software developer myself, I'd be interested to know. (Maybe this is it's own subject)

Myself, I like getting a feature even before it is complete. Makes me feel like a beta tester.

Maybe this is what the feature for early downloads should determine, though it would make managing code sets a bear.


----------



## AugustaDriver (Jul 21, 2017)

I can at least confirm that the scheduled departure charging is working better. Before it would start at strange times and finish long before the departure. Today, for a 6:00 a.m. departure, finished at 5:22.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

fazluke said:


> For me, charging is always complete 15 mins prior to departure time. I never had these issues listed here.


What time is your scheduled departure?


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

WonkoTheSane said:


> Myself, I like getting a feature even before it is complete. Makes me feel like a beta tester.


Did everyone here select the "Advanced" or early option for getting software? I have...


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Why should you have done that?


Usual update pattern. Usually I'll get a current release so late that the next release comes out within days, and it'll take so long to download _that_ one, I end up skipping over it and getting the next release early. I've generally been getting every _other _release. The benefit to that is, if I get two consecutive releases - especially this close together - I can safely guess that it was pushed hard by Tesla to fix some critical bug in the previous one.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

WonkoTheSane said:


> QUESTION: Would you rather we get a new feature before it is 100%, or would you rather wait until it is feature rich? As a software developer myself, I'd be interested to know. (Maybe this is it's own subject)


I will typically say (especially to forecasters when I'm trying to get some numbers for capacity planning) that a Good answer today is better than a Perfect answer next week (or month, or quarter). Especially since perfection does not exist and you will be forever chasing it. One may also not know where the shortfalls are until something is tried out. There are exceptions to this rule (like flight controls, nuclear power plant controls, etc.).


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Car started playing a warning chime in our driveway this morning and it wouldn’t stop playing the tone every second or so. Scroll wheel reboot resolved it.

Not sure of the exact sequence. Reverse without seatbelt on might have started it, but with car in park and seatbelt fastened it kept playing the tone. Curious thing was that there were no warning icons or messages on the display, and everything looked normal.


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

So just bug fixes I’m assuming in this push? It’s a MASSIVE rollout on TeslaFi.

Ski


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Skione65 said:


> So just bug fixes I'm assuming in this push? It's a MASSIVE rollout on TeslaFi.
> 
> Ski


Yes. Nothing new here. 2019.40.2 actually adds some functions toward FSD...


----------



## fazluke (Apr 19, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> What time is your scheduled departure?


5 AM


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

garsh said:


> I gave up on flash drives. They're just not designed to handle continuous writing like this.
> 
> Get a MicroSD card and a USB MicroSD card reader instead. Those cards (at least some of them) are designed for use in dashcams, and can handle the continuous writes. So then you just need a reader that can handle the continuous writes as well.
> This page has recommendations.
> ...


I use an M.2/SATA drive in a USB enclosure.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SimonMatthews said:


> I use an M.2/SATA drive in a USB enclosure.


SSDs are an excellent choice! But of course, they're more expensive than MicroSD & USB reader.


----------



## raptor (May 6, 2018)

One of the new 'features' is that it times out the info cards (tire pressure/odometer), so you can't keep these cards open anymore. If they only shared these details ...


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

raptor said:


> One of the new 'features' is that it times out the info cards (tire pressure/odometer), so you can't keep these cards open anymore. If they only shared these details ...


Yikes! I don't like that. I usually leave the "since last charge" odometer up as a quick way of monitoring energy without having to cover the whole map.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

raptor said:


> One of the new 'features' is that it times out the info cards (tire pressure/odometer), so you can't keep these cards open anymore. If they only shared these details ...


previously, these have cleared if you manually tap the wiper button (on the stalk). are you sure that hadn't happened?


----------



## raptor (May 6, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> previously, these have cleared if you manually tap the wiper button (on the stalk). are you sure that hadn't happened?


That was my initial thought too, but if I was, then the wiper card would appear. Now these cards just slide out of view after 15 seconds or so, without any interaction. Not a fan of this change.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

raptor said:


> That was my initial thought too, but if I was, then the wiper card would appear. Now these cards just slide out of view after 15 seconds or so, without any interaction. Not a fan of this change.


yeah, like @DocScott said too, that sucks since I generally will drive with the trip card up - mostly to track the time I'd been driving.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

garsh said:


> SSDs are an excellent choice! But of course, they're more expensive than MicroSD & USB reader.


If you're relying on your TeslaCam to work when you need it (accident or Sentry), why wouldn't you go with a more reliable SSD? I don't see this as a good place to go cheap, unless you're just looking for entertainment.

If you want entertainment, just Google cat videos!


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

garsh said:


> SSDs are an excellent choice! But of course, they're more expensive than MicroSD & USB reader.


They are more expensive because they allow more writes than Micro SD cards.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux (Feb 18, 2019)

B.Silva said:


> I installed this today and now Bluetooth doesn't connect automatically to my iPhone 11 Pro. The app will open the door but phone calls don't play through the car, no music streaming from the phone. I have to connect the phone manually by touching the Bluetooth symbol on the top right of the screen. Yes, I have Settings/Privacy/Bluetooth/Tesla on.


Had the same problem after the update and I couldn't use autopilot . I did a brake+2-****** reset and every was back to normal.



garsh said:


> I gave up on flash drives. They're just not designed to handle continuous writing like this.


Agreed, but even the SD cards fill up too quickly. I use a Western Digital Passport drive. It's much bigger, but with 2 partitions of 1TB (an ext4 for music and a vFat one for TeslaCam), the disk partition takes months before I need to wipe the data. Can't wait for Tesla to add the ability to view those videos directly on the screen and, hopefully, be able to move or delete videos.



tencate said:


> Did everyone here select the "Advanced" or early option for getting software? I have...


I have too.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JeanDeBarraux said:


> Agreed, but even the SD cards fill up too quickly.


Tesla updated the software to automatically clean up sentry mode videos periodically. So that should no longer be an issue.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

raptor said:


> One of the new 'features' is that it times out the info cards (tire pressure/odometer), so you can't keep these cards open anymore. If they only shared these details ...


This is not my experience. The odometer stays up.


----------



## magglass1 (Apr 15, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> yeah, like @DocScott said too, that sucks since I generally will drive with the trip card up - mostly to track the time I'd been driving.





iChris93 said:


> This is not my experience. The odometer stays up.


Same. I just drove this morning and all cards I opened remained up.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

magglass1 said:


> Same. I just drove this morning and all cards I opened remained up.


same here. Stayed on the "this trip" card
The whole time I was driving.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

JeanDeBarraux said:


> I use a Western Digital Passport drive. It's much bigger, but with 2 partitions of 1TB (an ext4 for music and a vFat one for TeslaCam),


You can use EXT4 for TeslaCam. Just set the UID:GID of the TeslaCam folder to 1984:1984 and make it writable by the owner.


----------



## raptor (May 6, 2018)

This is weird. I tested this multiple times during multiple trips, could repeat the behavior over and over. Now that the vehicle has been parked for a while, I no longer see this behavior.

Besides me completely losing it, the only other thing I can think of is that it was snowing, but didn't require wipers, so maybe it was making it easier it access the wiper card?


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

tencate said:


> Did everyone here select the "Advanced" or early option for getting software? I have...


We got the update yesterday evening (Dec 6) and we have *not* selected the "Advanced" or early option for getting software.


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

raptor said:


> One of the new 'features' is that it times out the info cards (tire pressure/odometer), so you can't keep these cards open anymore. If they only shared these details ...


I have not noticed this 'feature'. TPMS polling card stayed up all day, multiple 30-60 mile drives. I don't use any other ones so no experience there.


----------



## Francois Gaucher (Mar 20, 2017)

magglass1 said:


> Does it still stop charging before 6am rather than at the scheduled time?


Yes, tried it and stopped well before 6 am


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

I know that auto high beams have been a feature for some time but prior to this download I have never seen them work in the city environment. The evening after downloading last night I got auto high beams 4-5 times in a short drive (5 miles round trip).


----------



## B.Silva (Sep 30, 2018)

JeanDeBarraux said:


> Had the same problem after the update and I couldn't use autopilot . I did a brake+2-****** reset and every was back to normal.
> 
> Agreed, but even the SD cards fill up too quickly. I use a Western Digital Passport drive. It's much bigger, but with 2 partitions of 1TB (an ext4 for music and a vFat one for TeslaCam), the disk partition takes months before I need to wipe the data. Can't wait for Tesla to add the ability to view those videos directly on the screen and, hopefully, be able to move or delete videos.
> 
> I have too.


Ah, thanks for the reminder to do a reboot. Bluetooth Audio has been connecting the past two days but if it happens again, I'll remember to reboot. I am still training myself after a year to think of it more like an iPad than a car.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

WonkoTheSane said:


> QUESTION: Would you rather we get a new feature before it is 100%


Give it to me when its Finished.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Tesla blue 3 said:


> I know that auto high beams have been a feature for some time but prior to this download I have never seen them work in the city environment. The evening after downloading last night I got auto high beams 4-5 times in a short drive (5 miles round trip).


Strange you did not have them working before.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

Nautilus said:


> I will typically say (especially to forecasters when I'm trying to get some numbers for capacity planning) that a Good answer today is better than a Perfect answer next week (or month, or quarter). Especially since perfection does not exist and you will be forever chasing it. One may also not know where the shortfalls are until something is tried out. There are exceptions to this rule (like flight controls, nuclear power plant controls, etc.).


Ha, and I am the opposite. I am a forecaster and capacity planner and I often tell people, "You can have a made-up answer (or PowerPoint, or something else) today, or a good one tomorrow."


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> Give it to me when its Finished.


You can always choose to not use it until it's finished.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

garsh said:


> You can always choose to not use it until it's finished.


Not for some new features. ELDA comes to mind, but also stuff like changes to the visualizations.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Strange you did not have them working before.


I've noticed the high beams not come on in urban areas in prior versions. But yes, it's interesting that they do now.


----------



## avegas (Dec 8, 2019)

2019.36.2.4 Driving options now shows [CREEP] [STANDARD] no [HOLD] option showing, but while driving with [STANDARD] selected deceleration goes into all the way down to HOLD


----------



## bsunny (Oct 8, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> Scheduled Departure charged correctly today, but didn't turn the heat on.
> View attachment 30988


I noticed this also with 40.2. 🤔


----------



## magglass1 (Apr 15, 2018)

avegas said:


> 2019.36.2.4 Driving options now shows [CREEP] [STANDARD] no [HOLD] option showing, but while driving with [STANDARD] selected deceleration goes into all the way down to HOLD


That's odd. Can you attach a photo of this and double check that you're on 2019.36.2.4? I still have all three options on 2019.36.2.4.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Interesting bug found today with Navigate on Autopilot. I have speed based lane change set to disabled because I only want lane changes if they are needed to reach my destination. This has always worked perfect, but in this build the setting is ignored and keeps moving out of the fast lane. (In California you can stay in the far left lane as long as you are not impeding the flow of traffic)


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Notice the summon (forward and back only in UK), works once in 5 times now as opposed to once in 10 times! So that's less times I say to people 'hang on, i'll reverse it out'. then stand next to my car for 10mins connecting and re-connecting to car. I guess that's progress.
Also, the Navigate on autopilot annoying issue has got worse. and that is every time I turn onto a motorway or dual carriage way, it wants to change to another lane, even if it means going slower to get into it, if I don't, it slows down and start playing up like a spoilt child. These days I turn off the nav on autopilot. I'm sure that's just a UK thing though.


----------



## wackojacko (Sep 1, 2017)

ibgeek said:


> Interesting bug found today with Navigate on Autopilot. I have speed based lane change set to disabled because I only want lane changes if they are needed to reach my destination. This has always worked perfect, but in this build the setting is ignored and keeps moving out of the fast lane. (In California you can stay in the far left lane as long as you are not impeding the flow of traffic)


I bet that not completely true. the point really should be to move over before someone is behind you. found an article that point to a California highway law. I find that actively changing your lane also aids in reducing drive fatigue and keeps you more aware.

But I to you point about how the car acts, I haven't noticed this behaviour but I have my speed based lane changes set to lowest setting (mild?).

https://www.sacbee.com/news/california/article217276300.html 
"In California, the law that allows officers to pull drivers over for dawdling in the left lane is in Vehicle Code, Section 21654, which states, "on California roadways with multiple lanes traveling in the same direction a v*ehicle shall be driven in the lane closest to the right side of the roadway.* This lane is typically referred to as the slow lane or #2 lane. Vehicles driving in the left lane (#1 lane or commonly referred to as the fast lane) should be either be overtaking, passing another vehicle proceeding in the same direction, or be preparing to complete a left turn." "


----------



## JeanDeBarraux (Feb 18, 2019)

SimonMatthews said:


> You can use EXT4 for TeslaCam. Just set the UID:GID of the TeslaCam folder to 1984:1984 and make it writable by the owner.


Sweet! Is that something new?



styleruk said:


> Also, the Navigate on autopilot annoying issue has got worse. and that is every time I turn onto a motorway or dual carriage way, it wants to change to another lane, even if it means going slower to get into it, if I don't, it slows down and start playing up like a spoilt child. These days I turn off the nav on autopilot. I'm sure that's just a UK thing though.


I agree, that's pretty annoying. If your NoA is anything like mine in France, then you can either cancel the lane changes a few times, or just cancel NoA until you've passed the next exit...


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

JeanDeBarraux said:


> Sweet! Is that something new?


No, that's been available since last summer. One of those little undocumented changes.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

wackojacko said:


> I bet that not completely true. the point really should be to move over before someone is behind you. found an article that point to a California highway law. I find that actively changing your lane also aids in reducing drive fatigue and keeps you more aware.
> 
> But I to you point about how the car acts, I haven't noticed this behaviour but I have my speed based lane changes set to lowest setting (mild?).
> 
> ...


Interesting that when Mild setting is set you say you don't see your car being moved left, but in NO speed based lane change setting I am.

Also the correct California traffic code is here and contradicts your statement above:

*VEHICLE CODE - VEH
DIVISION 11. RULES OF THE ROAD [21000 - 23336]*
_ ( Division 11 enacted by Stats. 1959, Ch. 3. )_

*CHAPTER 3. Driving, Overtaking, and Passing [21650 - 21760]*
_ ( Chapter 3 enacted by Stats. 1959, Ch. 3. )_

*ARTICLE 1. Driving on Right Side [21650 - 21664]*
_ ( Article 1 enacted by Stats. 1959, Ch. 3. )_

*21654. *
(a) Notwithstanding the prima facie speed limits, any vehicle proceeding upon a highway at a speed less than the normal speed of traffic moving in the same direction at such time shall be driven in the right-hand lane for traffic or as close as practicable to the right-hand edge or curb, except when overtaking and passing another vehicle proceeding in the same direction or when preparing for a left turn at an intersection or into a private road or driveway.
(b) If a vehicle is being driven at a speed less than the normal speed of traffic moving in the same direction at such time, and is not being driven in the right-hand lane for traffic or as close as practicable to the right-hand edge or curb, it shall constitute prima facie evidence that the driver is operating the vehicle in violation of subdivision (a) of this section.
(c) The Department of Transportation, with respect to state highways, and local authorities, with respect to highways under their jurisdiction, may place and maintain upon highways official signs directing slow-moving traffic to use the right-hand traffic lane except when overtaking and passing another vehicle or preparing for a left turn.
_(Amended by Stats. 1974, Ch. 545.)_


----------



## wackojacko (Sep 1, 2017)

ibgeek said:


> Interesting that when Mild setting is set you say you don't see your car being moved left, but in NO speed based lane change setting I am.
> 
> Also the correct California traffic code is here and contradicts your statement above:
> 
> ...


It states speed less than the normal speed of traffic, meaning if traffic is faster than you move over.

Issues arise when a vehicle is in the left lane and is passing cars but then stays there and others want to pass them. So my real point was just move over when possible. I'm the Toronto area and have driven in LA and San Fran so yeah I know that's not always possible as the roads are just full 

and to clarify, my car does move to the left lane to passing the mild setting, what I was commenting on was it forcing me to the right our of the fast lane. It seems to move me over either direction when there is space. I think there are too many variables in our drive to directly compare the decision of the lane changes. that and I tend to be using it on highways at less busy times, my commute is mainly on city roads.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

wackojacko said:


> It states speed less than the normal speed of traffic, meaning if traffic is faster than you move over.
> 
> Issues arise when a vehicle is in the left lane and is passing cars but then stays there and others want to pass them. So my real point was just move over when possible. I'm the Toronto area and have driven in LA and San Fran so yeah I know that's not always possible as the roads are just full
> 
> and to clarify, my car does move to the left lane to passing the mild setting, what I was commenting on was it forcing me to the right our of the fast lane. It seems to move me over either direction when there is space. I think there are too many variables in our drive to directly compare the decision of the lane changes. that and I tend to be using it on highways at less busy times, my commute is mainly on city roads.


Thanks for the clarification. To add to it, if I am ever moving slower than the traffic in my lane, I will move over. Just not often the case.  My biggest issue with speed based lane changes is that on a long trip, say down highway 5 in CA which is a 2 lane highway with a 70 MPH speed limit, the car was changing lanes every 3 or 4 minutes.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

ibgeek said:


> Thanks for the clarification. To add to it, if I am ever moving slower than the traffic in my lane, I will move over. Just not often the case.  My biggest issue with speed based lane changes is that on a long trip, say down highway 5 in CA which is a 2 lane highway with a 70 MPH speed limit, the car was changing lanes every 3 or 4 minutes.


Sorry but you guys are missing the point. Get out of the left lane! It is a "passing lane" and you don't own it. Sometimes you can't see who is maneuvering behind you. Moving between lanes every 3 or 4 minutes is normal. If that is too much work for you slow down and stay in the right/middle lanes...


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Mr. Spacely said:


> Sorry but you guys are missing the point. Get out of the left lane! It is a "passing lane" and you don't own it. Sometimes you can't see who is maneuvering behind you. Moving between lanes every 3 or 4 minutes is normal. If that is too much work for you slow down and stay in the right/middle lanes...


It's the fast lane. As so stated in California traffic code. Now in other states it's listed as a passing lane. And in those cases you are correct. But not in California. We also have lane sharing which I'm sure freaks visitors out. 
I would never be in any lane where I am impeding the flow of traffic. So I can't see what harm there is in me wanting to enjoy the lane I'm in.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

garsh said:


> You can always choose to not use it until it's finished


I'm not sure anything on this car is 100%


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> I'm not sure anything on this car is 100%


That is true.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

ibgeek said:


> It's the fast lane. As so stated in California traffic code. Now in other states it's listed as a passing lane. And in those cases you are correct. But not in California. We also have lane sharing which I'm sure freaks visitors out.
> I would never be in any lane where I am impeding the flow of traffic. So I can't see what harm there is in me wanting to enjoy the lane I'm in.


Freaks out or ticks off?
I guess this explains my constant stream of explicit language while driving in California where you have 12 lanes, and everyone is going the same slow speed!! No one can go faster than the slowest driver. Move over!
We might only have 2-3 lanes out here, but at least we're all racing to get where we are going faster than everyone else


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

JWardell said:


> Freaks out or ticks off?
> I guess this explains my constant stream of explicit language while driving in California where you have 12 lanes, and everyone is going the same slow speed!! No one can go faster than the slowest driver. Move over!
> We might only have 2-3 lanes out here, but at least we're all racing to get where we are going faster than everyone else


Unfortunately your not wrong. Maybe it has to do with Bostonian's mastery of the horn. In California you might offend someone if you use it.


----------



## wackojacko (Sep 1, 2017)

ibgeek said:


> Unfortunately your not wrong. Maybe it has to do with Bostonian's mastery of the horn. In California you might offend someone if you use it.


or get shot!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

ibgeek said:


> Unfortunately your not wrong. Maybe it has to do with Bostonian's mastery of the horn. In California you might offend someone if you use it.


You're confusing Boston with New York. In NYC I think the horn button is how you control every car  Here it will start a fight. No, we just fill every gap to the inch. If you take the time to press your horn, you've already lost


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Could we stick to the topic please?


----------

